# How to permanently enable the PowerPivot add-in in Excel 2010.



## alfranco17 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi.

I have an issue with the PowerPivot add-in: when I restart my computer, its checkmark goes away and I have to go to File - Options - Add-ins - COM - Go. Checkmark it and it comes back.

It is not a big problem, but it is rather annoying.

In Word I know I can force an add-in to be enabled by moving it to the START folder. Is this something that could be done with Excel? Is there some other way to force the PowerPivot add-in to load automatically?

Thanks.
Armando.


----------



## StrafeXL (Jun 21, 2013)

I have the same problem with my PC at work. I am not an administrator on the PC and the add-in was installed for me by IT. I'm wondering if you need to be logged in as an administrator when you enable the add-in to make it stick?


----------



## RobertCotton (Jun 21, 2013)

I have the same problem but I have admin rights on my machine. This seems to be a common issue.  A solution would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## benishiryo (Jul 30, 2013)

adding on to the list of people who has a problem with this.  seems like there are no answers anywhere


----------



## DeusXv (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm gonna bump this as I'm in the same situation and being the lazy sod that I am I would like a solution to this too :D


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jul 31, 2013)

Question for all of you:  do you have files in XLSTART?  For me this is C:\Users\rob\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART

I have Personal.XLSB in there, and I have this "goes away" problem.  But I'm pretty sure that I don't have this problem when XLSTART is empty.


----------



## StrafeXL (Jul 31, 2013)

As a matter of fact, I do. I'll remove it and see how things go.


----------



## alfranco17 (Jul 31, 2013)

XLSTART is empty. It was not the problem.


----------



## StrafeXL (Aug 2, 2013)

It's been 3 days and I haven't had to re-enable PowerPivot once, so I'm going to consider this solved.







"This case is getting closed!" Thanks Rob!


----------



## DeusXv (Aug 2, 2013)

Well day made after seeing that pic. Think I deserve an early lunch too


----------



## alfranco17 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi.

I have an issue with the PowerPivot add-in: when I restart my computer, its checkmark goes away and I have to go to File - Options - Add-ins - COM - Go. Checkmark it and it comes back.

It is not a big problem, but it is rather annoying.

In Word I know I can force an add-in to be enabled by moving it to the START folder. Is this something that could be done with Excel? Is there some other way to force the PowerPivot add-in to load automatically?

Thanks.
Armando.


----------



## mikeTRON (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine does that as well for my 2010...


----------



## KegNot (May 24, 2016)

I know it's an old thread but maybe my findings can help someone...

I can confirm that the issue has to do with having a Personal.XLSB file in C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART. If there is no file: no PowerPivot issue.
I found out the issue is related to the Personal.XLSB being invisible. It is loaded automatically and invisibly, to supply macros to all workbooks.
If however you make it visible, PowerPivot will no longer disappear! But then Personal.XLSB will be visible all the time, which is a nuisance. But now PowerPivot and macros can be used together, which is better than before.

I'm going to report this to Microsoft. See if they can come up with a solution.


----------

